# ah crap! ick



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no idea where it came from as it has been over 2-3 weeks since I purchased anything, including food. A few dys a go a saw a dot on the tail of a fish. I thought it was a scar/ scab from another fish. Well now its on like 8 or 9 fish. What can I use? I have snails and its got about 30 plants. No way I can take out all the plants and snails. Nor can I quaranteen all the fish. I would have to treat both tanks. I read about "stop parasite" apparently doesn't harm any plants or snails? Anything or any recomendations?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Parasite Clear by Jungle will not kill your shrimp or snails. They won't be thrilled you've added it to the tank but anytime I've used it they've been just fine.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ick is thankfully relatively easy to treat. what fish do you keep? be sure to check the label on any meds to see if it'll harm your fish. you're not keeping inverts other than snails, right? i think lots of ich meds harm shrimp. 

that reminds me, my own quarantine tank got a lil dose of the ich and are due for a dose tonight.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*ick*

I only have snails. Yea I didn't realize the harm it can cause to scaleless fish. My wife convieniantly picked up a 4 inch ID shark and put him in wen I was at work. As much as I would love to see him die, I can't purposly kill him. And as far as giving him away, it will be hard since she is home all day and be pissed I gave away a fish she bought. I think he falls in to the scaleless fish category.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

He also falls into the Giant fish no body should ever keep category.

Pangassidae family fish generally grow very large - the ones that the LFSs sell can easily grow over 16" - and they can do it quickly too.

I would get rid if it soon if I were you. They are a food fish is Asia, and their flesh is very tasty, if that is of any incentive.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*yup*

Yea, its the second time she has done this... Nono third. I like eating fish... But my own? No thanks! So back to it, what types would you recommend? Chemicals I mean


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

ich can be induced by stress
id sharks get ick pretty easily

up the temperature of your tank to shorten the lifespan of ick
and treat it daily with malachite green. it's supposed to work wonders but not sure if it's ok for shrimp/snails/blah

sell the shark if you don't want to take care of it


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*ick*

If its in the tank, I will take care of it. It is a messed up tank. I got 3 gold fish when I started it, and now I have 3 goldfish who are still around. Really inexpensive bottom cleaners. So it goes from goldfish to gouramis to shark with a little bit in between


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

dont know if youve already checked, but im dealing with ick too...

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6499

lots of great posts from ppl on the forum. i am using quICK cure. worked REALLY well. all the parasites have fallen off my fish and have been destroyed while swimming free.  my fish look great now, but im still vacuuming the gravel, everyday after the fish started looking better.

the fish that brought ick into my tank wasa threadfin rainbow fish bought from big als. i believe the ick occured after the stressful transition from big als, to its previous owner, to me all within the space of a couple of weeks.

ps-im using stress coat to help the fish who lost the cysts to try to help protect them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

aeri said:


> and treat it daily with malachite green. it's supposed to work wonders but not sure if it's ok for shrimp/snails/blah


Malachite green is made with copper. It will kill inverts and stunt plants.

The few times I have gotten ick in the last few years, I have just let it run it's course - keeping clean water and regular feedings. If you're committed to not using chemicals, raise temps to mid 80Fs, step up the water changes to keep the water clean, and it should run it's course.
But if it seems to be getting worse, I'd remove everyone and treat with copper in a separate tank. You can usually pick up a cheap used tank, as your qt. And a great excuse to get another tank!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

MORE TANKS? AN EXCUSE TO GET MORE TANKS! WICKED!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*tanks*

and then instead of dealing with ick, I'd have to deal with a poisionus wife! she hates the "more the merrier". we dont have any room at all!


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hows this situation comming along? what meds did you end up using?


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i think I conconted a poisionus mix of goo! I remedied everything I hope, I am slowly dwindling the dosing, but i ended up losing all my fish except for 6. It went from ick to fin rot. i was left with a blue gourami, a dwarf gourami, rainbows a guppy, pleco, snail and some rams. Oddly enough all the shrimp survived. i used ick-ease and mela fix. HOWEVER, now after all the water changes and removal of the bacteria filter (now put back in), I created another cycle. The water is slowly clearing and once the dosing is complete and a final water change (this weekend) I will be adding the charcoal and amonia removal stuff to polish it off. I also forgot to keep up with the Excel, and was wondering why the plants were getting droopy looking. DUH! that as well is fixed.... finally things are back in my corner!


----------

